# Anyone doing the Highway to Heaven Hill Climb?



## MarcelDuchamp (Jan 22, 2004)

I rode the course today (Ilchester Road), and the first 300 meters are just wicked. So is anyone planning on subjecting themselves to this painfest? I wish I could be there next week, but I'm working all day. Oh well, at least I've got the Race of Pain to look forward to that night.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

What's up. Haven't heard from you for a little while.

I registered for the Cat IV and the Masters 30+ races. One is in the morning and the other is toward the afternoon. It should be fun.

Talk about pain. I went up to Carlisle, PA on Sunday and did a 40k time trial in 1:00:18. I finished that ride right before 9:00. Then, drove down to Shippensburg, PA and did the South Mountain hill climb at noon. That was 7 miles and they started hammering right from the whistle. The first 2 miles were flat, and the rest were uphill with a short flat section right before the finish. Finished that ride in 31:38 and was thinking about turning around a bunch of times while climbing it.

I'm going to try and ride Ilchester tomorrow morning to see what it is like. I am hoping I can do it in a 39x23 because that is all I have.


----------



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

MarcelDuchamp said:


> I rode the course today (Ilchester Road), and the first 300 meters are just wicked. So is anyone planning on subjecting themselves to this painfest? I wish I could be there next week, but I'm working all day. Oh well, at least I've got the Race of Pain to look forward to that night.


I've ridden Ilchester Rd. before but never heard of this event. Is there anymore info. on this?
I assume we're talking about the hill that starts at the bottom near the Patapsco river.

Thanks


----------



## boyd2 (Apr 21, 2003)

tikitorchfriday said:


> I've ridden Ilchester Rd. before but never heard of this event. Is there anymore info. on this?
> I assume we're talking about the hill that starts at the bottom near the Patapsco river.
> 
> Thanks


Google "Highway to Heven Ilchester Rd" and you will find the site.

I live just around the corner and I may ride out with my daughter and check it out. If you see me on a beater red Stumpjumper with a third wheel bike on the back say hello. Or perhaps a silver vista fixie. Who knows though, we will have house guests so I may not make it.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Here is the link:

http://www.chesapeakewheelmen.org/HiwayToHeavenTT.pdf

I rode the course today and struggled up the start of the climb in a 39x23. I had to climb out of the saddle for almost the first half of the climb, and even after that it was hard to turn over the pedals while sitting. Six or so minutes of complete pain and then this thing is over. I cannot believe I signed up for the Cat IV and 30+ races. I must love pain. Initially, I was planning on doing it twice today, but decided not to after doing it the first time.


----------



## MarcelDuchamp (Jan 22, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> I rode the course today and struggled up the start of the climb in a 39x23. I had to climb out of the saddle for almost the first half of the climb, and even after that it was hard to turn over the pedals while sitting. Six or so minutes of complete pain and then this thing is over. I cannot believe I signed up for the Cat IV and 30+ races. I must love pain. Initially, I was planning on doing it twice today, but decided not to after doing it the first time.


Hey man, busy month, lots of family stuff. Yea, you must love pain to want to do that thing twice. So, are ya gonna take off the water bottle cages, big ring, etc to shave every gram off?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I won't be taking anything off the bike. That is just way too much work for way too little gain. If I lose by a second, so be it. I'm even going to carry a half full water bottle up the climb so that I will have something cold to drink at the top.

When I did that climb, it was with two full water bottles, my cell phone and wallet, a spare tubular and two CO2 cartridges, car keys, MP3 player, and shot bloks. You can bet that I will not have any of that stuff on me the day of the race with the exception of the half full water bottle.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

On my first run, I did the climb in 4:43. The second time around, I did it in 4:41 and my legs were on fire from the start line. I think I could have been close to 4:30 on the first run if I hadn't used the wrong gears. Started with a 39x23 out of the gate and that was way too small. A teammate started with a 39x27 and he lifted his front wheel off the ground when he started. On the first run, I stayed in the small ring the entire run, but on the second I was able to use the big ring at the top toward the end of the run. Oh well, there is always next year.

The best time was 3:17 posted by a 17 year old. In the Masters 30+ the best time was 3:30 and in Cat IV it was 3:43. Essentially, I need to be 33% faster to even be competitive. Got 8th in Master 30+ and 12th in Cat IV.

Did a 30 mile ride with a teammate after that. I must have lost my mind. LOL


----------

